# Lumina răspândită.



## coriinutza13

Bună. Cum traduc răspândi in engleză când este vorba despre lumina. Eu m am gandit la spread. Contextule este: Lumina galbenă răspândită de niciunde îl făcea să pară bolnav. Genul este literal. Multumesc


----------



## logonaut

Bună Corina,

Efectiv, _to spread _ poate fi o traducere adecvată a verbului _a răspândi_. Numai că atunci când traducem într-o altă limbă, trebuie să avem în vedere sensul întregii fraze. Tocmai de aceea contextul este așa de important, cu atât mai mult în domeniul literar.

Pentru propoziția D-le, aș propune ceva de genul:

_The yellow light that *was shining* from nowhere made him look ill _(sau _sick_).


----------



## farscape

Cred că sună mai bine/fluent:



logonaut said:


> _The yellow light _that was_ shining from nowhere made him look ill _(sau _sick_).



La a doua citire: shine şi sick parcă n-ar merge bine aici. Poate cast? The yellow light cast from nowhere...


----------



## logonaut

farscape said:


> Cred că sună mai bine/fluent:



Absolut de acord!


----------

